# Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???



## Volker2809 (29. August 2006)

Hallo Boardies, 

brauch mal Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen zum Thema "Zeltheizungen". Bin im Oktober eine Woche zum Karpfenangeln und möchte mir heuer eine Zeltheizung mitnehmen. Hab mich mal im Board umgesehen, aber nichts konkretes finden können. Man liest ja immer wieder wie gefährlich Gasheizungen im Zelt wegen der Erstickungsgefahr sind. Jetzt hab ich aber auch noch von Katalytöfen gehört, die in der ehemaligen DDR in den Trabbis eingesetzt wurden und angeblich keine Erstickungsgefahr beim Einsatz im Zelt mit sich bringen. Die Geruchsbelästigung in Verbindung mit Coleman Fuel soll auch sehr gering sein. Ist das so richtig und was benutzt Ihr für Zeltheizungen?


----------



## Ulli3D (29. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Bin zwar kein Zelter aber probier mal einen Tonuntersatz für Blumentöpfe, am Besten 2, einer umgekehrt darunter wegen des Zeltbodens, kleine Abstandshalter für die Luftzufuhr, 2 -3 Teelichter und einen umgekehrten Blumentopf (Ton) auf die Abstandshalter. Wärmt zumindest im Winter auf dem Hochsitz, macht keine Geruchsbelästigung (es sei denn Du nimmst Duftkerzen :q  ) und ist preiswert.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (29. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Hallo,

schau dir mal die Colemann Black Cat an. Feines Teil! #6 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das manche Zeltheizungen das Leben kosten können._


----------



## Luigi 01 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Kann Dir auch nur Colemann Black Cat empfehlen! Da machste nix falsch mit. Habe selber die Bak Cat einfach genial das Teil.


----------



## Volker2809 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Danke schon mal für die ersten Tips. Die Black Cat Katalytheizer von Coleman hatte ich auch schon im Visier. Aber habe auch über die Nachteile einiges gelesen:

- teuer in der Anschaffung
- hohe Preise für die Kartuschen
- keine Wärmeregelung möglich 

Hat denn noch jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den DDR-Katalyt-Heizern in Verbindung mit Coleman Fuel? Stinkt das und wieviel Wärme kann so ein Katalyt ins Zelt bringen?


----------



## charly151 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Erbsensuppe mit viel Zwiebeln drin  .

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

kauf dir nen vernünftigen schlafsack dann brauchst du keine heizung! im oktober ist es ja meistens eh mild es kann wohl mal auch frost geben aber dafür ne heizung holen lohnt nicht. wenn du noch regelmässig im winter bei frost und schnee fischen möchtest dann ist ne heizung sichlich von vorteil.


----------



## punkarpfen (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Ich habe eine Katalytheizung von Coleman. Die ist so ähnlich, wie die DDR Dinger. Ich hab mir das Teil im Frühjahr angeschafft und bislang nicht betrieben. Angeblich soll der Geruch OK sein, sofern man das Coleman Benzin nimmt. Trotzdem würde ich für Belüftung sorgen und nicht mit laufender Heizung pennen.


----------



## Volker2809 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> kauf dir nen vernünftigen schlafsack dann brauchst du keine heizung! im oktober ist es ja meistens eh mild es kann wohl mal auch frost geben aber dafür ne heizung holen lohnt nicht. wenn du noch regelmässig im winter bei frost und schnee fischen möchtest dann ist ne heizung sichlich von vorteil.


 
Guter Schlafsack ist auch wichtig, stimmt. Aber will dennoch eine Heizung im Zelt haben. 



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Katalytheizung von Coleman. Die ist so ähnlich, wie die DDR Dinger. Ich hab mir das Teil im Frühjahr angeschafft und bislang nicht betrieben. Angeblich soll der Geruch OK sein, sofern man das Coleman Benzin nimmt. Trotzdem würde ich für Belüftung sorgen und nicht mit laufender Heizung pennen.


 
Das hätte mich sehr interessiert: Wie warm sind die Katalyt-Öfen und wie stark ist der Benzingeruch? Schade, dass Du Deinen noch nicht im Einsatz hattest.



charly151 schrieb:


> Erbsensuppe mit viel Zwiebeln drin  .
> 
> Gruß Charly#h


 
.... und ich will dennoch eine Heizung im Zelt!


----------



## megamokke (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

hallo "heizer"

ich benutze einen katalytofen aus der ddr mit sogenanntem "gereinigten" benzin! is die gleiche suppe wie das coleman-benzin aber vom "primus", zu bekommen in diversen outdoorläden zu 2/3 des coleman-preises!
was soll ich sagen: heizt gut, stinkt nicht und ich bin immer wieder wach geworden, hab allerdings auch immer etwas die bivietüre auf!
für mich eine super alternative anstatt gasheizung!

ohne garantie wegen gesundheitlicher folgen!

mokke


----------



## Volker2809 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



megamokke schrieb:


> hallo "heizer"
> 
> ich benutze einen katalytofen aus der ddr mit sogenanntem "gereinigten" benzin! is die gleiche suppe wie das coleman-benzin aber vom "primus", zu bekommen in diversen outdoorläden zu 2/3 des coleman-preises!
> was soll ich sagen: heizt gut, stinkt nicht und ich bin immer wieder wach geworden, hab allerdings auch immer etwas die bivietüre auf!
> ...


 
Wie warm wird so ein Katalyt-Ofen?? Heizt er das Zelt auch im Winter ordentlich auf oder eher weniger?


----------



## brando (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

passt nicht 100% aber was ist denn mit den Katalyt-Taschenwärmern...hab letzten Winter zum ersten mal so einen Benutzt...mit Feuerzeugbenzin gefüllt und wollte den eigentlich auch mit in den Schlafsack nehmen aber datt Teil hat so derbe gestunken, dass ich ihn dann doch rausgeworfen hab...hilft da Coleman oder "gereinigtes" Benzin oder ist dieser eklige ständige Benzingeruch normal???


----------



## Volker2809 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



brando schrieb:


> passt nicht 100% aber was ist denn mit den Katalyt-Taschenwärmern...hab letzten Winter zum ersten mal so einen Benutzt...mit Feuerzeugbenzin gefüllt und wollte den eigentlich auch mit in den Schlafsack nehmen aber datt Teil hat so derbe gestunken, dass ich ihn dann doch rausgeworfen hab...hilft da Coleman oder "gereinigtes" Benzin oder ist dieser eklige ständige Benzingeruch normal???


 
Tja, das ist eine gute Frage die ich mir eben auch stelle. Konnte bisher im Internet nur wenig zu den benzinbetriebenen Katalyt-Öfen finden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es schon von der Qualität des Benzins abhängt ob der Ofen stinkt oder eben nicht. Vielleicht schreibt ja noch ein Boardie von seinen praktischen Erfahrungen mit den DDR-Öfen.


----------



## DonCamile (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

http://www.aurachtaler-anglershop.de/onlineshop/index.html?schirme,_zelte,zeltheizung_(12).htm

Oder du nimmst noch zwei Damen mit dann wirds extrem heiß :q


----------



## henningcl (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

hi

du solltest bedenken :

jeder ofen ,der kein abgasrohr nach draussen hat ,wärmt den raum mit abgasen .|uhoh:|uhoh:

also immer bischen lüften ,wie die indianer in ihren wigwams ,da waren die dächer zum öffnen.|wavey:

mfg


----------



## MrTom (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



DonCamile schrieb:


> http://www.aurachtaler-anglershop.de/onlineshop/index.html?schirme,_zelte,zeltheizung_(12).htm


Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast eine Gasflasche mitzuschleppen, ist die Thermix wohl die vernüftigste Lösung. Eine Heizung mit Kartuschen ist zwar nicht so schwer und sperrig, aber im Unterhalt viel teurer. Mein Tipp wäre-wenn du das Zelt nur mal fix durchheizen willst reicht auch eine Kartuschenheizung, wenn die Heizung länger laufen soll kommst du an einer Thermix kaum vorbei. 
mfg Thomas


----------



## megamokke (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Wie warm wird so ein Katalyt-Ofen?? Heizt er das Zelt auch im Winter ordentlich auf oder eher weniger?



hallo volker,
wenn das dingen erstmal 20 min (warm)läuft kannst du anschliesend deine hände nicht weniger als 20cm von den öffnungen weg halten! keine ahnung wieviel grad unterschied das bei 8 grad aussentemperatur macht!
du merkst den unterschied ob mit oder ohne ddr-heizer aber auf jeden fall! vor allen dingen macht er eine trockene warme luft ins bivie, schön wenn alles andere abends schon klamm ist!
ich kanns nur empehlen und bei ebay bekommst du diese dinger oft für unter 10€, die sind doch wohl locker mal zu investieren!
probiers aus, und sag dann mal bescheid, ob dir die heizleistung ausreicht!
mokke


----------



## Pilkman (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Hi,

zum schnell mal durchwärmen nutze ich einfach nur meinen Primus-Gaskocher. Ist natürlich nichts für den längeren Betrieb, schafft aber ohne Mitnahme eines Extragerätes schnell eine mollige Wärme im Wetterschutz.


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Hab ich noch nie gebraucht soetwas.


----------



## Mr. FOX (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Mr. Tom hat es hier auf den Punkt gebracht.
Wenn sicher dann die Therm X. Der Nachteil man muß eine Gasflasche mitnehmen. Aber da tut es ja auch eine 5 kg. Flasche. Gruß


----------



## bubatz01 (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

gibt es diese gasheizungen auch für die kleinen standard 190 gramm kartuschen?


----------



## DonCamile (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

http://www.gasdepot.de/html/Gasflaschen/Gasflaschen.html

Diese Gasflaschen kannst du immer wieder befüllen lassen und die kleine wiegt ja nur 4,8 kg.
Ausserdem kannst du Kocher usw. anschliessen ,einfach den Hahn zu und umschrauben fertig.
Hartlöten oder löten kannst du mit sowas auch also auch für die Werkstatt zu gebrauchen.


----------



## donlotis (30. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

So wie bei meinem Zelt...


Gruß donlotis


----------



## Skorpion (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Kann mich DonCamile nur anschliessen#6

Es gibt nichts besseres als eine vernünftige Propanflasche. Kann immer wieder aufgefüllt werden, stinkt nicht,  ist sicher  und alle mal günstiger als spezielle Zeltheizungen für Angler. 
Ausserdem geignet für weitere Camping-Geräte wie z.B. eine Gaslampe oder ein Kocher. 

Ich habe mir für  20 Tacken  einen Heizstrahler dazu gekauft und bin mit der Lösung bestens zufrieden. Ich benutze das ganze für die härtesten Monate der Meerforellen Saison, also von November bis Februar. Da kann es manchmal schon verdammt kalt sein in der  Nacht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber mit dieser Lösung ist mein "Lümmel" bis jetzt immer warm geblieben :q  

Wie gesagt kenne bis jetzt  kein Gerät was besser, schneller und sicherer ist ( sollte die Flamme mal ausgehen, schaltet die Zündsicherung sofort die Gaszufuhr ab)

hier ist das Teil:





Vielleicht wäre das was für dich


----------



## MrTom (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für  20 Tacken  einen Heizstrahler dazu gekauft und bin mit der Lösung bestens zufrieden.


Wir heizen mit sowas das Vorzelt vom Wohnwagen, also für ein Zelt wie es ein Angler benutzt "leicht" überdimensioniert:q . Eine Thermix kannste laufen lassen und sie verbraucht nur ein paar Gramm pro Stunde. Wenn du mal bei Ebay schaust findest du vielleicht noch eine gebrauchte Fuego, die sollen auch ganz gut sein.
mfg Thomas


----------



## argon08 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

hab bei ebay das hier zufällig gesehen ist meiner meinung nach eine gute alternative
 260026675570


----------



## MrTom (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



argon08 schrieb:


> hab bei ebay das hier zufällig gesehen ist meiner meinung nach eine gute alternative
> 260026675570



Warum dann nicht gleich sowas:m
Jetzt mal im Ernst-was denkst du was passiert wenn du das Teil ne Stunde im Zelt anhast??!!  Vom Sauerstoff reden wir erst mal garnicht, aber wenn meine Foxbox vom Bivvytable tropf werde ich sauer.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Volker2809 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Jungs, ich will mein Zelt nicht zum schmelzen bringen :q .

Also die Vorschläge sind wirklich alle klasse, aber ich wollte doch heizen "*ohne Risiko*". Die Gas-Heizstrahler sind mir dann doch zu gefährlich. 

Mal die "Risikoloseren" Varianten zusammengefasst:

Die Black Cat von Coleman ist schön klein und relativ sicher, aber sehr teuer im Verbrauch. 

Die Thermx-Katalytöfen in Verbindung mit einer 5-Liter-Gasflasche ist wohl die sauberste, sicherste aber auch teuerste und vom Transport her schwerste Möglichkeit. 

Die Katalyt-Öfen aus der Ex-DDR oder die Coleman-Benzin-Heizer sind etwas günstiger in der Anschaffung, aber stinken und sind nicht so flexibel zu nutzen wie Gasgeräte. 


Die Entscheidung wird für mich nicht leichter |kopfkrat ...

aber vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Argumente für die eine oder andere Lösung...


----------



## esox_105 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen so ein Teil gekauft:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Butangas-Camping...ryZ65964QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## megamokke (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Die Katalyt-Öfen aus der Ex-DDR oder die Coleman-Benzin-Heizer sind etwas günstiger in der Anschaffung, aber stinken und sind nicht so flexibel zu nutzen wie Gasgeräte



stinken NICHT, wenn man vorher noch keinen "normalen" sprit in dem ofen verbrannt hat!
wiso nicht flexibel? du hast dann doch nur diese "trommel" im zelt stehen! bei den gasgeräten hast du meist noch ne gasflasche die du auch noch mitschleppen musst!
mokke


----------



## Volker2809 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



megamokke schrieb:


> stinken NICHT, wenn man vorher noch keinen "normalen" sprit in dem ofen verbrannt hat!
> wiso nicht flexibel? du hast dann doch nur diese "trommel" im zelt stehen! bei den gasgeräten hast du meist noch ne gasflasche die du auch noch mitschleppen musst!
> mokke


 
Mit "flexibel" meinte ich was anderes: Bei einem Katalytofen mit Gasflasche kann ich schnell mal das Zelt aufheizen und danach wieder ausschalten oder die Heizleistung vermindern. Das geht beim benzinbetriebenen ja nicht. Auch könnte ich bei einer Gasflasche Alternativen anschliessen (Lampe, Kocher, etc.). 

Zum Thema "Stinken": Ich konnte bis jetzt keinen benzinbetriebenen Katalyt-Ofen aus der Ex-DDR finden, der noch "neu" und somit unbenutzt ist. Auch von den Coleman Benzin-Heizgeräten habe ich noch keinen "neuen" finden können. Wenn ich einen gebrauchten kaufe, dann ist das Risiko groß, dass das Teil schon mal mit normalem Benzin betrieben wurde, was man immer riechen würde. 

Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her finde ich für meine Bedürfnisse die benzinbetriebenen Katalytöfen am geeignetsten, da ich nur hin und wieder einen Karpfenansitz bei kühleren Temperaturen mache.


----------



## martin k (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Hi!

Ich besitze auch einen Therm'x-Gaskatalythofen und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. Ich würde allerdings anstelle des 900Watt-Modells zum 1700Watt-Modell tendieren. Heizstufe 1 ist dann optimal bei +5-+10°C Aussentemperatur geeignet und bei Stufe 3 erreicht man auch bei -5°C noch eine komfortable Wärme im Zelt! 
Verwendet man eine 5l Gasflasche kann man auf Stufe 3 ca. 40h heizen und auf Stufe 1 ca. 60h (sollte auch für eine 5-Tage-Tour im Winter reichen!).
Von BP bekommt man statt den schweren Metallflaschen 5l-Leichtflaschen aus Kunststoff oder alternativ - für kürzere Trips - gibt es von Camping-Gaz auch 1,8 od. 2,8l -Flaschen.
Wenn man sich schlafen legt sollte aus Sicherheitsgründen auch eine Therm'x-Heizung immer ausgeschaltet werden, und auch den Gashahn der Flasche darf man nicht zum Zudrehen vergessen (gegen eine Beschädigung des Anschlußschlauches hilft auch die teuerste Heizung nicht...)! 

Viele gemütliche Stunden im Bivy wünscht
Martin


----------



## Volker2809 (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



> Von BP bekommt man statt den schweren Metallflaschen 5l-Leichtflaschen aus Kunststoff oder alternativ - für kürzere Trips - gibt es von Camping-Gaz auch 1,8 od. 2,8l -Flaschen.


 
Sehr interessant!! Wieviel kosten die 5-Liter Leichtflaschen bei BP??

Hab bisher nur von Alugas-Flaschen gehört, die sehr leicht sein sollen. Aber die gibt es hier nur zu kaufen und kosten ohne Füllung rund 100,-- Euro (11-Liter-Flasche).


----------



## Skorpion (31. August 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



MrTom schrieb:


> Wir heizen mit sowas das Vorzelt vom Wohnwagen, also für ein Zelt wie es ein Angler benutzt "leicht" überdimensioniert:q .



:m
:q:



MrTom schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht gleich sowas



Das ist wohl der Brüller  |muahah:



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Jungs, ich will mein Zelt nicht zum schmelzen bringen :q .



:q 
ihr seid einfach Spitze:m man was habe ich eben gelacht, ich kann nicht mehr |muahah:


eins hab ich noch gefunden:





:q 

So hier noch `n Link, vielleicht findest du hier was:
http://www.world-of-camping.de/index.html


----------



## Volker2809 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

So, jetzt hab ich mal in ebay zugeschlagen und mir einen Coleman Benzin-Heizer für rund 28,-- Euro ersteigert. Wurde angeblich nur mit Coleman Fuel beheizt und sieht noch sehr gut aus. Werde das mal zuhause antesten und wenn es nichts taugt, dann wird es eine Gasbetriebene Alternative für mein Oktober-Event werden. 
Ein Erfahrungsbericht mit dem Coleman-Heizer folgt!!


----------



## martin k (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Hi Volker!

Für die Flasche zahlt man einen Einsatz (glaube ca. 50 Euronen) ...erhält man bei Rückgabe wieder retour.
Ist die Flasche leer, kann man sie gegen ca. € 15,-- gegen eine befüllte tauschen. Hat man einen Gashändler in der Nähe ist es etwas günstiger die Flasche bei diesem neu befüllen zu lassen (ca. € 10,--).
Die Flaschen sind nur in bestimmten BP-Filialen erhältlich, am besten Du erkundigst Dich vor Ort.
Das Leergebinde wiegt 4,5kg.

Da ich aus Österreich komme, kann ich nicht sagen ob meine Angaben auch für Deutschland zutreffen.


----------



## Volker2809 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



martin k schrieb:


> Hi Volker!
> 
> Für die Flasche zahlt man einen Einsatz (glaube ca. 50 Euronen) ...erhält man bei Rückgabe wieder retour.
> Ist die Flasche leer, kann man sie gegen ca. € 15,-- gegen eine befüllte tauschen. Hat man einen Gashändler in der Nähe ist es etwas günstiger die Flasche bei diesem neu befüllen zu lassen (ca. € 10,--).
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für die Info! Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand aus dem Board ob es diese Möglichkeit auch in Deutschland gibt (Alu-Gasflaschen gegen Pfand leihen)?!


----------



## PROLOGIC (11. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Hi

mir wurde am WE auch ein bischen kalt im Zelt, deswegen spiel ich auch mit dem Gedanken mir ne Zeltheizung zuzulegen.

Hat damit schon mal wer Erfahrungen gemacht?




Soll bei 1,2,3 39,99€ kosten...
... das Ding hier ist wohl noname. So ziemlich baugleich gibts des aber auch von Masterbaits (auch bei ebay).

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Jau, hab so´n ähnliches.
Falls du die Gaszufuhr / Heizleistung regulieren kannst, ist es Ok.

Von den Benzindingern halte ich nix, da ich immer mit Kopfschmerzen wachgeworden bin! (Egal, welches Benzin)


----------



## Volker2809 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Hab mittlerweile auch meinen Coleman Katalytofen getestet. Ich werd ihn wohl wieder verkaufen. Ist mir doch zu umständlich und es riecht auch stärker als erwartet nach Benzin, obwohl ich ihn mit Coleman Fuel betrieben habe. 
Nachdem ich jetzt schon die Petroleum- und die Benzinvarianten durchhabe, wird es wohl auch Gas werden. Schwanke jetzt zwischen einem Coleman Black Cat und einer 5-Liter Gasflasche mit Strahler als Aufsatz. Die Risiken sind klar und man sollte das Gas nicht die Nacht durch laufen lassen. Werde mir wohl auch noch einen neuen Schlafsack zulegen.


----------



## PROLOGIC (11. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Hi

@Dorschbremse-Ri:
in der Beschreibung steht:
mit Piezozündung, Sicherheitsventilen und regelbarer Heizleisung.

Stellt sich nur die Frage wie es mit der Qualität und der Sicherheit dieser Teile aussieht.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Kaufe nix ohne (allgemein Bekannte) Prüfsiegel

Unzertifizierter oder mit no Name gekennzeichneter kram ist Schrott und somit lebensgefährlich- Bei meinem ist das TüV -GS Zeichen drauf.
Hab ihn geschenkt bekommen und kann daher nicht sagen, über wen du ihn beziehen könntest.


----------



## PROLOGIC (11. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Hi

"CE geprüft (CE CO510T20JL14) und in Deutschland zugelassen" steht in der Artikelbeschreibung.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Karpfenstipper (11. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Moin , Ich selber habe die Black Cat , habe bisher keine Problehme damit , Feuer kann auch nicht entstehen , weil das ding nur bis 600grad aufheizt , nicht mal Zigaretten kann mann damit anzünden ! Aber macht die Hütte richtig warm , schalte sie aber beim schlafen aus , wenn ich zwischendurch wach werde , wieder an , fürne halbe und wieder aus !TIPP zur Zeit bei Askari für 59€ im angebot !!!


----------



## Volker2809 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

@Karpfenstipper: Ist denn die Heizleistung der Black Cat für ein Zweimannzelt ausreichend? Wie lange dauert es bis das Zelt aufgewärmt ist?


----------



## Karpfenstipper (13. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Moin , 
entscheident ist , das Du einen Winterskin drüber hast , ansonsten bekommst Du kein Bivie richtig warm , aber mit auf jeden Fall , und ausschlaggebend ist die Außentemperatur ,ich heize immer ne Halbe Stunde vor , und dann nochmal wenn ich zwischendurch wach werde !!( Ich gehe auch bei schnee und eis raus )ERSATZKARTUSCHEN BEKOMMST dU GÜNSTIGER Zb : WALL MART , Real oder so !!!


----------



## ostfriesengerd (13. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Besorg dir nen gebrauchten Bundeswehrschlafsack. Damit kannste sogar ohne Zelt pennen! Und wenn Madam nicht zu dick ist, passt die da auch noch rein.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



ostfriesengerd schrieb:


> Besorg dir nen gebrauchten Bundeswehrschlafsack. Damit kannste sogar ohne Zelt pennen! Und wenn Madam nicht zu dick ist, passt die da auch noch rein.


Das kann man machen, muß man aber nicht. Ich finde den BW Schlafsack eher mäßig und bei - 10 Grad möchte ich nicht damit draussen schlafen.


----------



## maschinenstürmer (13. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das kann man machen, muß man aber nicht. Ich finde den BW Schlafsack eher mäßig *und bei - 10 Grad möchte ich nicht damit draussen schlafen.[/quote*]
> 
> Anfrage: (Bitte um ehrliche Antwort)
> 
> ...


----------



## Laserbeak (13. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Nur mal so nebenbei:
Der BW Schlafsack ist bis plus 5 Grad Celsius ausgelegt.
Sollte man wissen, bevor man sich so etwas zulegt.
Taugt also nicht wirklich für diese Vorhaben. Anders sieht es mit den so genannten Kommando Schlafsäcken aus.
Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
Ich mein ja nur......


----------



## harti911 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Also sowas erinnert mich noch an meine Anfangszeit, als ich mal eine Nacht bei Minusgraden (-7 Grad) in nem Billig-Schlafsack und in nem Schrott-Zelt verbracht habe! Das reichte mir auch! Ich hab kein Auge zugemacht die ganze Nacht! Also nur nen BW-Schlafsack...das werde ich nicht testen! #d 

Ach ja, hab übrigens in der Nacht nen 14er in dem Fluss gefangen! Der Drill lief ab wie ne Brasse im Sommer! |rolleyes  War aber trotzdem mal ne Erfahrung wert!


----------



## punkarpfen (13. September 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Dieses Jahr im Januar war ich eine Nacht los. Tagsüber war es verhältnismäßig mild, aber Nachts wurde es richtig kalt. Laut Wetter.de waren es -10 Grad (die gefühlte Temperatur war noch kälter). Ach ja, gefangen hab ich nichts. Dafür konnte ich endlich meine Weihnachtsgeschenke testen...


----------



## Volker2809 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

So, wollte das Thema nochmal hochholen, da ich mittlerweile die ideale Lösung für mich gefunden habe und zwar die Black Cat von Coleman. Hatte sie bei meinem 5-Tages Karpfentrip in Tschechien mit dabei und habe gerade mal eine Kartusche verbraucht. Es genügte völlig, wenn ich den Heizer Nachts für 20 Minuten einschaltete. Das Zelt wurde in kürzester Zeit kuschelig warm. Dann hab ich mir noch einen neuen Schlafsack von Askari (bin ich normalerweise auch kein Fan von) zum Geburtstag gewünscht. Der Schlafsack kostete 59,-- Euro und ist absolut klasse!! Wirklich! Innen schön weich mit Fleece und sehr viel Platz für die Beine.  Dann noch ein Fleece-Kissen von Ultimate für 10,-- Euro dazu. Ich hab geschlafen wie ein kleiner Prinz!! Die Jungs im anderen Zelt hatten Bundeswehr-Schlafsäcke und haben die ganzen Nächte gefroren. Wollte damit den Thread noch ergänzen, da die kalte Jahreszeit vor der Tür steht und bestimmt der eine oder andere Boardie sich auch Gedanken um eine Zeltheizung macht.


----------



## Luigi 01 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Na, das ist doch super!
Die Black Cat ist auch gut, und mit einem guten Schlafsack kann die kalte Jahreszeit auch kommen.

Ich mag das auch wenn es im Zelt schön gemütlich warm und kuschelig ist!

Da kann man sich auch ruhig mal verwöhnen!


----------



## fkpfkp (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Zelt beheizen ohne Risiko ???*

Moin,

@Maschinenstürmer

"Anfrage: (Bitte um ehrliche Antwort)

Machst du/jemand sowas????????????"

Ja, da ich ein Gewässer habe, was nur sehr selten zufriert bin ich auch viel im Winter unterwegs. Kälterekord -15°C, leider kein Huper.

Zeltheizung? Nö.... würde unter nem offenen Schirm eh nix bringen.

Gute Thermokleidung, guter Schlafsack, heißer, gesüßter Schwarztee, kein (wenig) Alkohol.... und vor allem: gute isolierende Schuhe.


----------

